Ask HN: Did you get a VR headset for Christmas? - shafyy
======
gaspoweredcat
i bought myself an asus win MR headset cheap to play about with, given that i
only paid £130 its a pretty cool piece of kit but ive only really used it to
play a few games like superhot VR and space pirate trainer.

Pros: Easy setup, just plug 2 cables in and done. Light

Cons: not the greatest padding not as adjustable as the likes of
PSVR/Oculus/Vive controllers eat batteries rapidly

in short its a nice cheapo VR system, at the moment there just isnt the
content to justify spending upwards of £300 on a setup but i could justify
closer to 100 just to play about with it and keep it in case something else
worthwhile comes out

------
shafyy
If you did get one (or already had one): Which one, and how do you like it?
What do you use it for mostly?

------
slosh
I did not

